
Mastery Learning of Programming the Hard Way - HongTabao
https://exercism.io/
======
tomrod
I highly recommend exercism as a way to either learn a preferred language
deeper or to begin learning a new language. I went from an apprentice
Pythonista to journeyman level and picked up C++, go, and Rust sufficiently to
read other's code by using exercism.

Note: just a satisfied user, no other affiliation.

~~~
HongTabao
Same here, just very enthusiastic about it, no affiliation.

------
HongTabao
Has \- a track of exercises to follow or roam freely between them, \- a
tracker of how far you are from mastering a language, \- mentors who check
your uploaded code, \- local coding on your own machine, submitting via CLI
tool (one command)

